
How a 90-Year-Old Missing Person Became a Hit on Spotify - baazaar
http://priceonomics.com/how-a-90-year-old-missing-person-became-a-hit-on/
======
6stringmerc
Wonderful little story and I expect we'll have lots more of these cottage
industry, for-love-of-art-commercially-unsuccessful-hidden-in-history stories
now that recording technology is reaching consumer-level. The material by
Connie seems very strong and I look forward to listening to some more - kind
of reminds me of Everlast's latest album, The Life Acoustic.

I can really dig how tech might be a great way to preserve non-public talent,
rather than taking somebody with extremely limited musical talent and forcing
them on the public (i.e. Fetty Wap).

~~~
miander
Maybe the Internet Archive could participate in this. I imagine that much of
this lost-to-time music is recorded on deteriorating tapes which might only be
able to be played back a few times. Consumer equipment is getting a lot better
but unique recordings deserve professional archival equipment and care.

------
tomcam
The blog is called pricenomics but they don't address who owns the rights to
her music? I'm guessing the surviving brother Phil but it would be fun to know
who benefits.

------
Renaud
A bit of a tragic story that echoes that of Vivian Mayer: undiscovered during
her lifetime, unable to really find herself in the society of the time, later
suffering from mental disorder, sad ending.

Mysterious and fascinating women who maybe just needed a bit more luck in
their life.

------
LargeCompanies
Is this yet more fiction on the Internet to sell product (growth hacking) or
an actual true story?

I'm sorta getting sick of all the fake and made up crap seen on the Internet
and notably shared on Facebook.

------
lizzard
Great stuff and a good story. Her songs kind of remind me of Daniel
Johnston's.

------
cdelsolar
This music is beautiful.

------
swagv
And yet why only Spotify? In fact, the article makes no mention of it and the
word "Spotify" only appears in the title.

Perhaps I should be thankful that this wasn't a blatant advert for Spotify.
But you have to ask...

~~~
mod
They even link to it streaming...on BandCamp.

